
America’s severe trucker shortage could undermine the prosperous economy - jonbaer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/americas-severe-trucker-shortage-could-undermine-the-prosperous-economy/2018/06/28/61c19e12-7595-11e8-b4b7-308400242c2e_story.html
======
foxyv
I know a ton of people who would love to have a good job right now. To end the
trucker shortage, stop screwing over truckers so they actually want to be
truckers. Then they will recommend it to friends, etc...

It's not like some jobs where only specific people can do it. The potential
labor pool is huge. Just the compensation and working conditions are
abominable.

------
lazerpants
I feel like I read the same story in 2007.

